

YC Rejection letters are out - syed123

Looks like very same email from last time.
======
Rish10yh
I have got neither rejection or selection email :(

~~~
syed123
So you are in the middle of bell curve!

~~~
Rish10yh
middle would mean a reject, if y axis is # of startups. I hope not, but looks
like it.

